# Blood Worms



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

A buddy O mine came back to the Bull City(Durham NC) with some bloodworms from baltimore that were as fat as UHHHHHH a FIRST grade pencil .The worms were not in their normal grass.These boogers were in a liquid solution .This liquid seems to make them live longer too. My buddy said that the lady at the bait shop was pretty tight lipped about the solution and would only smile when asked what it was! 
Anybody know what's up? Please let me know.

*FISH(Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Saline Solution*

Bull City...Those bloods may have been shipped from Tochterman's in Baltimore. They get their shipment from Maine every Friday or Saturday (not sure what day) and remove them from the grass and prep them in a saline solution. I always buy my bloods there as they are hand picked and packaged. They are packed in paper towels that have been dipped in the saline and then put into a small cardboard box.. You'll never find any grass in their worms. When you buy a dz. they open the package and show you each worm. That's how much care they take. Their worms are big but as big a 1st. grader pencil is a giant. Sure you weren't looking a sandwormswhich they also prepare. These are usually sold in the solution. Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Cat your right best bloods in town, don't tell everyone about them they might start raising there prices. ladys name is Dee Tony's wife. Great little talker.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Old Salt...Yep, Dee IS the lady. I'm stopping by there tomorrow morning to pick up a Penn rod I had repaired. They are a class act in every way. I can't tell you how many times that people have asked where did I get bloods like that. They've been my tackle shop for at least 25 yrs.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

There's a bait shop on the Eastern shore that sells them that way in liquid, I asked the owner about it and he told me that it was salt water,then his next question was what was the PH level of the water they live in,so your liquid is salt water and they do stay alive longer.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

There was a small ad/article in this weeks Fisherman for Taylored Tackle in Del. that this new packaging for bloodworms keeps them alive for 2-3 weeks. Didn't go into details re the liquid but hyped it pretty well. been a long while since I bought bloods...is the price any different?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Blood Worm Co$t*

I was paying $6.75 a dz. for quality bloods this summer. Not a bad price when you get 12 quality worms.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

anyone have any idea what the mark up is on bloods. I might me worth ordering straight from Maine if you could get a bunch of people together.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My bait shop has to order a minimum of 10,000 worms. That should be just about enough for Anthony and Jason for one a their marathons. 

Catman.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

*where is Tochterman's*

I'm coming from 695/95


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Tochterman's address is 1925 Eastern Av. in fellspoint would be about 4 or 5 blocks east of Broadway.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*thanks fellas*

been busy doin the 9 to 5 shuffle! preciate the insight.

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bloods in liquid*

Island Bait Shop across the bridge sells their bloods in liquid.

Have some left over from Oct. 19 in the frig. and they doing just fine.

The ones in grass died after a few days in the frig.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Orest is right. I have the same ones from Island and it's been 1.5 weeks and they're still alive. The ones in the grass die in less than a week. Not sure how some bait shops keep those they have in grass alive if they don't sell out??


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Check them this morning still kicken.


----------

